# feeling better



## britchic80 (Dec 18, 2014)

It all started when we were supposed to get a 5,000 tax return and he said we lost it to the government due to something from the past. It made no sense but i trusted him. Then he wants to talk to me about this car he wants which looks like a super deal so i say go ahead and get it. He leaves out the fact that he signed on for A 23% INTEREST RATE. Mind you i have excellent credit and could have bought it. Anyway, he confessed that we didn't actually owe the government anything he just wanted to take the money to out down on the car so i thought he got a better deal on it. Meanwhile we owe my dad 3,000 he graciously loaned us to close on our house and HE KNEW THATs WHAT THE MONEY WAS FOR and spent it anyway. It was a year ago and there hasnt been too many problems since but i am still so livid about it and angry. Its been over a year.
Ive decided to leave and feel way better


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

britchic80 said:


> Ive decided to leave and feel way better


I'm glad you're feeling some relief from making your decision 

I read your other thread; frankly I'm not surprised that you've reached this conclusion. Lies and deceit (on your husband's part) have no place in a solid marriage.

What's your exit plan/timeline?


----------



## britchic80 (Dec 18, 2014)

why were you surprised? He is going to his dads and we are figuring out money and custody etc


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Re-read my post. I said I'm NOT surprised.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

I posted this response on your other thread re: throwing your H out:

Good for you! What he did was unconscionable. It's financial infidelity. My long-time former live-in BF took out tons of credit cards in his name and I found out about them by accident. I was working my butt off at two jobs, spending every penny I earned on bills. All the while he was getting cash advances and spending the money on himself and pretending it was his paycheck $ when in reality he got fired from his job. LOSER.

I told my friend that I felt like I had been cheated on.

I'm curious-how did your H react when you threw him out?


----------



## britchic80 (Dec 18, 2014)

hey sorry @happy i was not looking very good lol He was not happy and wanted another chance but i was not willing to bet my life and happiness on it


----------

